

ATL startup aims to be LinkedIn for sports - davideckoff
http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/blog/atlantech/2011/06/atl-startup-aims-to-be-linkedin-for.html

======
Tsizzle
They are an ATDC company with 2 co-founders and Eckoff.

